# Getting an Aquarium



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

dont know where to really post this but, im a begginer , 
i want a freshwater tank, i dont know what i 
will need to get or what will be good to start out with..


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

welcome to fish forums 

well since you are a beginner, id really consider getting maybe a 10 gallon tank to start off with. you would need some kind of filtration, gravel of your choice, an air stone if you really want one (its not needed but it's really good for movement in the tank) and decor depending on your taste. plastic plants are really good for beginners since there is no maintenance required and some of them actually look really nice. when everything is set up and your filter is running, you must wait at least one day to make sure everything is working perfectly, then you can decide on when to add fish. that's just the basics, you probably also need a ph/ammonia/nitrate test kit to make sure the chemicals are fine. choosing fish is also another decision that's up to you, but if you need help on making sure what fish is compatible with what, you can always post something on here . good luck!


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

oh ok cool, can you send me links to where i can get those things from, like the filteration n stuff.. and can i have a shark in my 10 gal? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to FF! 

To go along with what Chaos said:

I suggest getting the biggest tank you can afford and have room for. If you have room and can afford a 30 or 40 or 55g tank, get one of those sizes. More water volume means more stability and more fish choices. 10g tanks are limited as to what you can put in it and can really discourage beginners IMO, even though alot of beginners choose this size. A 20g would be even better, if you have to have a small tank.

As far as equipment, well you'll need a tank of course and a stand. Usually stores sell these together. If you can find a tank in the classified ads in the newspaper or on Craigslist.org (you'll have to choose your location) then you could definitely save some money. You could check Ebay as well. Used tanks are fine and while you may have to clean it up a bit and check for leaks, they really save you alot. Pet stores can really charge alot for tanks and stands.

Filtration:
You will need some type of filter.....larger tanks need more filtration of course, so you'll have to decide what to get when you choose a tank size. Filters are rated in gallons per hour and you want something that is rated for atleast 5 times your tank size (so for a 20g tank, you want something rated for atleast 100 gallons per hour). More is good.  For tanks around 55g and smaller, a simple hang on the back/power type filter will work, unless you are keeping fish that produce alot of waste (like African Mbuna cichlids or goldfish).

A heater is also a necessity and submersible heaters are really good to get. I recommend getting one that is atleast 5 watts per gallon of your tank (so for 20g, get a 100 watt heater). For larger tanks, some people prefer to get 2 smaller watt heaters.

You'll need some type of substrate which could be gravel or sand. Its your preference. 

Depending on what type of filtration you choose, you may or may not need an airstone/airpump for the tank.

You will need some dechlorinator for the water.

For lighting, if you don't plan to have live plants, a simple fluorescent fixture will do. These are frequently included in aquarium/stand packages at stores and you may even find them included with used tanks.

Read over this link about cycling: http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1758. That will explain to you why you need a test kit. And why you can't put in a bunch of fish in the tank in the beginning.

Some sites to order equipment from are:

Drs Foster and Smith.com, http://www.bigalsonline.com, and http://www.thatpetplace.com. Those are in the US. Big Als will ship to Canada but the website is different.

No sharks in a 10g. Most "sharks" need atleast a 40g, maybe even larger depending on what you are talking about.

I recommend letting us help you choose fish for your tank when you decide on a size. That will prevent you having to take fish back if they cannot live in your tank and help prevent fish deaths.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

*points to Walmart*

They are run by the devil, but are cheap.

YOu can get a ten gallon tank for 10 bucks, they have filters, decorations, gravel, air pumps, and even some fish to look at


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I echo what Kristin says about tank size. definitely get the biggest tank you have room for and can find. The stocking limitations of a 10 gallon alone are a problem IMO.


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

i think i would want to get a 30 gal tank.. can you send me a link of a descent one..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Any of the All Glass Aquariums will be a good tank for you. I would suggest NOT buying a kit though, find just the tank and then purchase the heater and filter etc separately. 

Visitherm are good heaters, and for a 30 ga you would be good to get a 150 watt one. 

You could get an AquaClear 50 Hang on Back (HOB) filter. They are good and what I have on my 20 gallon tank. For filters you want to go slightly bigger if you can so the 50 gallon is better than a 30 gallon filter for your tank. 

This is part of why you want to buy them separately and not in a kit. The kit is barely what is needed for the tank and you will end up just buying these things later. 

If you want extra aeration then you can get an air pump with an airstone. The bubbles help break the surface of the water which increases oxygen. The pump should say it will work for at least a 30 gallon tank. This you do not have to go bigger on unless you want to because you want to put on multiple lines or something. I have 2 lines in my 20 gallon, one runs an air decoration skeleton and one runs a standard airstone, so I have a pump rated for 50 gallons on it. I like the Tetra Whisper air pumps because they are actually as quiet as they claim. 

You can go to any fish store and they will likely carry all of these things. Petsmart and Petco will carry them as will any local fish store (LFS), in all likelihood. You can also get the heater, airpump, and filter from an online store such as BigAls and end up saving a good deal of money. You may be able to get a tank form them as well, but I am not sure. 

JustOneMore20 gave good advice on everything about your tank so make sure you follow the links she provided! Hopefully having a few brand names can help you out as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

As far as buying the tank goes, its best to buy locally. Check in your newspaper classifieds for used ones......and go visit pet and fish stores to see what they have.


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok if i get these following items.. what else do i need to get 

Air Pump: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18279/si1379121/cl0/tetrawhisper40airpump


Filter: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...Aquaclear+70+Power+Filter&queryType=0&offset=

Heater: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...isi-Therm&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1Air Pump: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...Tetra+Whisper+40+Air+Pump&queryType=0&offset=

Sand: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...+Direct+Live+Sand+-+20lbs&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

can sumbody help?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One thing you should get is a book on the subject. These are everywhere, and even the little cheap ones WalMart sells are good enough for getting you off to a good start. After reading it you'll understand the WHY behind all the WHATs, or at least the HOWs, and everything will make a lot more sense.

The short version: 
Select a tank size, and get equipment for that size. Heater, filter, light, airpump is optional but useful, gravel is more beginner-friendly than sand, and a test kit. You'll have to conduct a lot of water tests when your tank is new so you can tell when it's safe.


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

levon11 said:


> ok if i get these following items.. what else do i need to get
> 
> Air Pump: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18279/si1379121/cl0/tetrawhisper40airpump
> 
> ...


If you get that air pump, you'll still need air line tubing, an airstone, and a check valve.

That filter may be a little too strong for a 30g. I have it and even though you can adjust the output, its still strong. I'd suggest the Aquaclear 50 instead or getting an extra sponge to place under the output/waterfall.

Here's a link to a good test kit at Big Als: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18538/si1380887/cl0/aquariumpharmaceuticalsfreshwatermastertestkit.

Here's an article to read on cycling: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php.

Other random link:
Setting up an aquarium


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

30 gallon is a good start, and be sure to read (and preform) a nitrogen cycle. JOM20 linked it in her last post.

About fish, what kind of fish are you interested in? Would you rather have many small schooling fish like tetras ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/577.htm ), and one slightly flashier fish like a betta or gourami? Or are you interested in bigger, more agressive, "personality" fish, Like Convicts ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/528.htm )? With the tetras, you will be able to have many many more fish in your tank, but with the convicts (or other mid-sized central american cichlid) you will be rewarded with loads of personality (things like begging for food, eating from your hands, and having a "chain of command").

Another option would be "oddball" fish, many of which are predators. Such fish for a 30 gallon would include the African butterflyfish ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/488.htm ), the Exodon tetras (technically a tetra, but with big teeth- and they get to a nice size) ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/342.htm ), and many others.

If you went with the "Lots of little fish" approach, your stocking would probably look something like this

-10 tetras of your choice, one male betta or gourami (in a 30g you dont need to do dwarfs), some ottocinclus catfish (or other small algea eater), and possibly some dwarf shrimps.

If you decided to go with the personality fish (cichlids in this case), there would be two routes to go down. one would be to have one larger, more aggressive cichlid with some assorted small fish, or you could do a breeding pair. Heres what stocking levels might look like

- Two convict cichlids (or rainbow cichlids, or firemouths, etc.) , breeding pair. They are EASY to breed, dont require any special care, and if you dont want to raise the babies, just leave them in the tank and mom and dad will clear them out before the next spawn. It is very rewarding to have fish spawn for you.

OR

-One Salvini cichlid ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/361.htm ), which are very agressive, and are often "glass bangers", or fish that will "bang" the glass trying to swim at you. They have great personality and get very big. You could just barely keep one in a 30g, though i have seen a few BIG salvinis. If you went this route you could try keeping the fish alone, or you could add something along the lines of a Bristlenose pleco (algea eater) or some pictus catfish.

If you wanted the "cool/strange" fish tank, some ideas would be

- a few african butterfly fish, some pictus catfish, a bristlenose pleco, and a small mid-level fish

-7 exodon tetras. Period. 

-6 to 8 Dwarf Pufferfish ( http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/429.htm ), a very cool fish!

These are all examples, there are plenty of other fish that would work, and thesew setups are just cookie-cutters. You could substitute most exact species' i gave you for a similar one. Good luck, say so if you need help!

-GS


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Don't get the live sand, that is for marine, not freshwater. 

You can get pool filter sand (hopefully) at a local pool shop (hot tub dealer etc) and that is a better choice.

Or you can get gravel, which is easy to clean and care for.


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok i will get a smaller filter and get sum airtubing , airstone, check valve, and the testing kit. thank you JOM20


ok i want a fish tank with big fish, i dont want lots of smalll fish..
i would want the 2 Firemouth Chicilds that breed. how many babies can they make? What do i feed these guys? lol

what are some good plants and rocks i can put in my tank?.. 

and when do i know when to clean the tank, or clean the gravel or w.e


btw. with the 2 firemouths in the tank, can i add anymore fish to it.. ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't help you with the Firemouths, but maybe Nelson will come back and comment.

As far as cleaning goes, you'll need a gravel vac/siphon for that and water changes. You'll want to change out water weekly. Most people change atleast 25% of the water.....maybe even 30-40%.

One of these will work: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18377/si1381836/cl0/bigalsprocleangravelwashermedium. I'd get either the medium or large one. You'll have to get a bucket for the water to drain into. 5g buckets work nicely. To start the siphon, you can fill the whole tube up with water by submersing it in the tank. Or you can put the larger end in the tank and the small end in the bucket and suck on the end that goes in the bucket. You should drink any of the water unless you are slow to move away from it. 

Another option, though more expensive is one of these: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18377/si1380554/cl0/pythonnospillcleanandfill25. There are some parts that connect to the faucet and it uses the water pressure from the faucet to remove water from the tank. It works like the manual siphon, but you don't have to start it with your mouth and water goes directly in the sink. Then you pull the valve down and it fills the tank up with clean water. You just have to add dechlorinator in the tank as the water is going in. This is more expensive, but so worth it. You'll really appreciate it if you get a much larger tank or several tanks. And no bucket hauling.  I guess it depends on how far away the sink is from your tank. There is a 25ft and 50ft option for the Python.

The dechlorinator I linked to is the kind I use. Its really concentrated, so that bottle will last you awhile, since you'll only need about half a capful for a 30g tank. 

I agree with Obsidian on the sand. I apologize, as I did not look at the link. Live sand is used in marine tanks.

Pool filter sand is a great option. Its heavier than other types of sand, so when you vacuum the poo and stuff off of it, it doesn't get sucked up in the vacuum easily. Its also cheap. I just bought a 50lb bag for about $9 at a pool supply place. 

Gravel may be easier for you as a beginner, but sand isn't too hard to care for. You would want a larger gravel bed, as sand can compact pretty easily. 1" of sand is usually recommended, while you could have 2-3" of gravel.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I can't help you with the Firemouths, but maybe Nelson will come back and comment.


Yep 

Anyway, if you want a pair of firemouths to breed, i recommend you buy 5 of them and let a pair naturally group up. You will know you have a pair of male/female once two of them are always swimming together, dleaning things, and beating up your other fish. You should, at that point, return the other fish. It would be a good idea to make sure your LFS will give your money back for the fish. Explain to them what your doing. 

Firemouths usually have about 100 babies per spawn, but it can range anywhere from 50-300. They will lay the eggs on a rock or other flat surface and tend to them, protecting and fanning them. Once the babies are hatched they will feed and protect them, and the parental care is very interesting to watch.
Also, in a 30 gallon tank it WOULD be possible to keep some other fish in there with it. My suggestion would be to avoid catfish if you really want the eggs to hatch, as plecos and other cats will eat the eggs while the parents are sleeping. Some good ideas for other fish would be a shoal of zebra or giant danios, some serpae tetras, maybe some clown loaches (but they may snack on eggs), etc.


----------



## levon11 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok i think i will get the 1st cleaning method.. im supose to drink the water that comes out? lol
if i get the fist method.. i still need to get the dechlorinator right? and how often do i use the dechlorinator.. or when? Do i need to clean anything else.. like the rocks or plants.. maybe filter?


What do i feed the firemouths?

ok if the firemouths lay 100 babies per spawn.. am i gonna have 100 FIREMOUTHS in my tank? lol

i will change to gravel..

what are some good rocks or plants to put in the tank with the firemouths ?

and can i have a Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster or Buffalo Head Chichlid in with the firemouths?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

No don't drink it. :lol: Some people suck on the end of it to get the siphon started. Just put the end in the bucket after you suck on it one time so the water will flow into the bucket and not your mouth.

Another method would be submerging the whole tube in the tank to get it started, but that can be hard to do and frustrating.

You need dechlorinator either way. Most tap water has chlorine in it and its not good for fish (can kill them) so you need to get rid of it. Everytime you change water or add water to the tank you need to use dechlorinator.

You won't need to clean rocks. You could clean the plants if they get alot of algae on them or something, but otherwise, its not needed.

You'll want to rinse the sponges in the filter out about every month in old tank water (preserves your good bacteria) to get the food and debri out. 

They lay eggs, not babies.  And all the eggs may not hatch.....and some of the fry/babies may not make it. So most likely, you won't have 100 baby Firemouths. To raise them, you'll probably need another tank.......

I'll let Nelson handle the last 2 questions.


----------

